# 24 hour Fasting (Eat Stop Eat)



## big_fella_andy (Nov 27, 2007)

I live next to someone who used to do bodybuilding, he is currently training 4 people at a gym (different to the one i go to) 
I've heard of a diet he is doing...

7:00pm is where his fast starts.

so he would wake up on the morning, eat normally, until he gets to 7:00pm, when he hits this time, he then is on a 24 hour fast, during this fast, he still drinks pleanty of fluids, goes to bed on the night, wakes up, carrys on fasting etc... until 7:00pm, then he will start eating again, he does this day in day out, i was wondering, has anyone else ever used this technique? or do they have any information on it, i've looked around the internet for information, but i'm yet to find any.

Also... does anyone know what this does exactly? like how it effects the body? thanks for any help! 

Andy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 28, 2007)

So the fast is bi-daily?  What has he said when you asked him about his program?  

Fasting is good to clean out the system, especially when combined with things like cranberry juice, but done over long periods of time it becomes counter productive.  

I eat an average of about 4000 calories a day now.  I'm not trying for any serious gains in mass, but I am working on strength.  I need the nutrition that 4000 calories a day provides to allow my muscles to repair themselves.  If I fasted every other day for any length of time then the caloric deficit a bi-daily fast causes would destroy the nutritional component of my recovery program.  I'd never achieve my strength goals.

On a cut I'd see fasting as an aid ... maybe ... but during gains it wouldn't work for me at all.

There are a lot of internet books and links about fasting and how it aids our bodies to reject the toxins we are all subjected too.  Trouble is ... most of the authors of those books and links are built like Lance Armstrong.  That's not the look most of us here are going for.

I'd be interested in seeing what your friend says about why he fasts ...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

I personally see no benefit or point in doing this.


----------



## Uthinkso (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't say I've ever heard or read of this technique.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds pretty stupid to me. If i dont eat regularly, I get quite angry and feel like shit. So if I didnt eat for 24hrs, I would be pretty butchered.

Also If the goal is to build muscle, wouldnt this have a negative affect? ie send the body into a catabolic state?

Not for me mate, stick the famine up the khyber.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2007)

is it for religious purposes? i dont see a benefit to it from a bb standpoint


----------

